# Any tips to avoid a second premature birth?



## GettingBroody

Hey ladies,
My first little girl was born at 28 weeks and I am now pg with my second. Just looking for any suggestions, treatments your doctor used etc so I can look into them and ask my own dr if they're a possibility for me.
Thanks in advance!:flower:


----------



## Fleur29

I have no tips but just wanted to say that I was worried about a second preemie and my cheeky ds arrived at 41+3! So a first preemie doesn't always mean a second. Stay positive and good luck! X


----------

